# ES12 Digital Golf Assistant



## gjbike (Mar 7, 2013)

Thought it was about time I did a review on the ES12 Digital golf assistant which I purchased in January 2013 the reason I have not done a review earlier  was because of the bad weather we had in January / February, anyway what does the ES12 do?
It measures golf ball speed to  give you distance your golf ball has travelled. You just input what  club you are using into ES12 and it gives you carry distance or total distance also if you have a smart phone you can download the Free app for the iPhone /iPad & android devices.

So what do you get for for your money I paid Â£200 including P&P the unit comes in a blue plastic cover, battery life is about 17 hours, unit is very light and would fit into the smallest golf bag. The unit measure  in either yards or meters, the unit can be used indoors or out doors, and the unit will shutdown after about 8 minutes if not used, more info can be obtained from the Webb site www.ernestsports.com

The good thing about the ES12 it is very light and portable and that it works straight out of the box. The battery is included.
The unit will work with out Bluetoothing to you phone but you will only get a LED reading of the distance your golf ball has travelled.  When the unit is Bluetoothed to you smart phone  you receive a voice which tells you the distance your golf ball has travelled this could be annoying to other persons on the golf range you can turn the volume down  or bluetooth it to a head set.







Just set the ES12 as per instruction about 12inches to right side of you golf ball and 12 inches in front of the golf ball. The ES12 logs up to 2000 shots
On opening the app you can name your  range session by date or club choice or call it anything you want just remember to select the correct club in the ES12 menu to the same club you are using.
By the way when testing the ES12 I was was using a mixture of Srixon D333 and Titleist pro V 1 golf balls there was no wind and the  temperature was about 11 degrees.
Once you have  finished your session you can recall the data  by going into the Historical range data in the app from there you can select either club selection or range session if you select club selection  this will show your longest , shortest and average distances of the club you selected.
















If you select the session this will give you the speed of your golf ball in  MPH and the distance your ball has travelled,  you can also  delete the the complete session if you want to or an individual shot, also once you have some data you can  go to the golf course caddy in the app and all you need to do is enter the distance you have to your target and it will recommend which club you take I don't know if this would be legal in a golf comp or not?






just input 135 yards to the target and the recommended club is a 8 iron

There is also a video analysis were you can get someone to take a video of your swing and you can plot colour lines of your back swing and down swing to see if your swing is out to in or in to in or in to out it also is has freeze frame .
There is score card included which you input your  course details
There is a weather feature (can't seem to get it to work).
Also you can makes any notes you wish to keep.
I have to say that I am very please with ES it does what it says it does. If you want to check your distance with say a 3/4 back swing or  any club it would only take a few minutes. The ES 12 is very accurate  by the way I checked the distance with my Bushnell Tour V2  there were only a couple of yards difference. A  very good piece of kit for the amateur golfer and not too expensive, I don't think there is anything else on the market like it at this price at the moment.  The only other alternatives  is to hire a trackman,  or spend hours on the practice  area walking forwards and backwards checking distances on different shots. Forgot to say the distance between range golf balls and quality golf balls was 5 to 10 yards.

The link below is to the ES12 product testing data sheet.
http://ernestsports.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/CCOS-Testing-090412-Final-Web.pdf

Www.ernestsports.com


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 7, 2013)

excellent review on what looks a decent bit of kit :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Mar 7, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			excellent review on what looks a decent bit of kit :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, you could also use it for comparing different makes of golf balls for distance.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great comprehensive review. Ta.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Very good review but can I ask a question...

If you have to tell it what club you're using I guess it doesn't measure the angle the ball is travelling at?
If that's the case, I wonder if it would give accurate yardages for people who have a very low or high ball flight, or even old weak lofts against new strong lofts?


----------



## gjbike (Mar 8, 2013)

Think you could be correct all I know is that the ES12 has a Doppler radar whatever that is, found this on Wikipedia all I know is that it works for me it's does say in the instructions that if you thin or top the ball it will not register any distance, check the link below hope this helps hopefully someone can explained it in lay'mans terms

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doppler_radar


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 8, 2013)

gjbike said:



			does say in the instructions that if you thin or top the ball it will not register any distance
		
Click to expand...

no good to me then


----------

